# Lighting a Reef Tank?



## Xystrian (Oct 12, 2011)

I might be starting a large reef tank in a few months, and I'm trying to collect some data to make the best purchasing decisions. It was pretty easy to decide on a sump-refugium set-up instead of hang on back filter and skimmer, but lighting is another matter. Depending on the depth of the tank, it's my understanding I can set-up a metal halide, T5 fluorescent, LED, or any combination of the above that are reef capable. Metal halides are out quite frankly, but my main problem is still price. If money was not an issue, I would have no problem getting a $3000 vertex illumina LED system, but with T5s being a few hundred, it's hard to justify spending that on a pure LED system. Right now I'm thinking I will do a T5/LED combo.

So here are my questions. First, is a T5/LED a good set-up for growing SPS, LPS, and softies, and for getting that shimmer effect, and if so, what brands should I be looking at? If I do decide on this set-up, what depths of tank should I be looking at?

Alternatively, is there a brand of LED that are solely capable of growing SPS etc., that would be closer to the price range of T5 fixtures?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a reason why metal halides are out?

Heat issue? Electricity?

The answer to your question will also depend on the size/depth of your tank. LEDs are point-light sources and I would love to get them, except price and long-term reliability is not yet proven. Most LED units are fairly new on the market with little track record for consumers to rely on. T-5HO units are great for 24" and shallower, but for SPS, you'll need a name brand unit with individual reflectors or at least superior reflectors to get the most out of the light. You'll also have no shimmer from any fluorescents. You will have a much greater selection of bulbs & k-colour temp. with T5s. 

LEDs will give the shimmer but look at units using very good 3w LEDs (preferably the newer CREEs). 

I generally use MH over my reef tanks. 150w over 24" deep and 250w over 29" deep. Good coverage, good growth, good colour on my SPS.

Over my 6' tanks I use the Aqualight Pro all-in-ones (3 MH, 4 PC actinic, 4 1w Blue LED moonlights. Over my cube tank (2'x2'x2') I have a Current USA Solana 150w MH and 3 blue LED moonlights.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

well there are a few fixtures that have been on the market for 18 months upwards of 2 years in some cases. Beyond 2 years is still a mystery though.


----------



## Xystrian (Oct 12, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Is there a reason why metal halides are out?
> 
> Heat issue? Electricity?
> 
> ...


I don't like metal halides because of bulb cost and frequency of replacement, as well as the electricity consumption and heat.

I was looking at the Coralife T5 HOs with the moonlight LEDs, and pairing it with a supplemental LED system like the Vertex Illumilux. I figure that will give plenty of light (I doubt I'd get a tank as deep as 24. I've been looking more at longer, shallower shapes.) and the LEDs will be enough for a decent shimmer and a little extra blueness.


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

I have probably the CL T5HO with moonlights your talking about it works great - SPS grows, softies thriving. im sure LPS would do great too but i dont have any.
it has indivudal reflectors and provides a lot of light for my 33g


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For growing sps, you should ideally switch out T5HO bulbs every 6-8 months. I found that with 14000k bulbs, I got a good year and a half from them. Grew lots of sps under the 250w even after a year.

I wish there were reliable reviews of LEDs over 2 years because really, for me, I need an LED fixture to last at least 5 years to pay back the initial high investment (through savings from lower electricity, no heat issues, and no bulb replacement costs). 

If you go the LED route, remember not all LEDs are made the same and even with CREEs, you have low power, med. power & high power 3 watters. Check to see the LUX and PAR readings. Also, ideally, look for a Cdn. or American manufacturer since you'll more likely get a warranty repair/replacement if an issue arises later. With the Chinese knockoffs, there have been reports of companies not standing by their warranties.

Whichever type of light you go with, do lots of research. Read reviews and see how long people have had their units and how successful their reefs have been. 

BTW, how big a tank are you planning on?


----------



## Xystrian (Oct 12, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> For growing sps, you should ideally switch out T5HO bulbs every 6-8 months. I found that with 14000k bulbs, I got a good year and a half from them. Grew lots of sps under the 250w even after a year.
> 
> I wish there were reliable reviews of LEDs over 2 years because really, for me, I need an LED fixture to last at least 5 years to pay back the initial high investment (through savings from lower electricity, no heat issues, and no bulb replacement costs).
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for something along the lines as 125, but may end up going only 75. I checked out J&L yesterday and talked for a while with one of the staff, mostly about lighting. He showed me an 8 bulb T5 by Tek. It looked great and was a really good deal, but it didn't have any moonlights built in, and a fixture that wide doesn't leave a whole lot of room over the tank to add a separate moonlight fixture. That being said, I also talked to him about the Vertex fixtures, and he confirmed you can't grow SPS without the really expensive fixtures, so I'm definitely going with T5s. Although I might consider a good MH fixture in the future if I get something 150+ that's too deep for T5s.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can find a 90g wide (4' x 2' x 18" deep) that would give you room to add the LED strip. You can also just add 1w blue LED moonlights. Don't need much space for those at all. (Make sure its the 1 watt version since the 3/4w. are very dim and not worth it).

With the 2' width of a 90g wide or 100g wide (4' x 2' x 20" tall), you will have no problems adding LEDs along with T5 fixture.

Assuming this is the T5 fixture:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/s...Light+8+Bulb+T5+Fixture+(48+Inch,+8x54W).html

NOTE: 8 x 54w = 432w of power (2x150w = 300w for MH). Also, replacing 8 bulbs three times in two years at $24+tax each will run you over $600 in two years on bulb replacement cost - based on 8 months useful lifespan. If bulb replacement cost is a big factor in your decision-making process, then MH is actually cheaper since Phoenix 14000k bulbs will run you about $53+tax each and give you a useful life of a year to year and a half. Its the bulb replacement cost factor that is the biggest advantage for choosing LED fixtures IMHO.

Hehehehe, more for you to think about.


----------

